# Latin World Bakersfield 6th Annual picnic



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

It is time once again for Latin World (Bakersfield) Annual Picnic 
at Beach Park in Bakersfield, CA on May 5, 2013.
All clubs and solo riders welcome.
Free food and refreshments will be provided, bounce houses for the kids, and various awards. 
So come celebrate our 6th annual picnic and have a good time with us.
Any questions pm me or any latin world member. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hope to see everyone who has attended in the past and for those of you who have never come, hope to see you here this year


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

CLASSIC DREAMS will be there!


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

Nice Flyer


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Aztec Image will be there ...


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks Classic Dreams and Aztec Image, its always cool kicking it with you


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

chrysler300 said:


> Thanks Classic Dreams and Aztec Image, its always cool kicking it with you


It's ur turn to bring the menudo ...


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

Los Angeles Chapter will be in the house. To The Top For LATIN WORLD C C.


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

That's funny Gary. Don't forget your show comes first so you need to provide menudo first.


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

chicanito said:


> Los Angeles Chapter will be in the house. To The Top For LATIN WORLD C C.


It's always firme kicking it with our LA brothers


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

TTT for the LW picnic


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

To The Top.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

pi4short said:


> It is time once again for Latin World (Bakersfield) Annual Picnic
> at Beach Park in Bakersfield, CA on May 5, 2013.
> All clubs and solo riders welcome.
> Free food and refreshments will be provided, bounce houses for the kids, and various awards.
> ...


:nicoderm: 

:thumbsup:

TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

What up homies.. Hope you guys can make it again this year


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

T T M F T LATIN WORLD


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hope to see the Imperials and Traffic there


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

chrysler300 said:


> Hope to see the Imperials and Traffic there


 TRAFFIC WILL B THERE! TTT


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## new breed (May 12, 2009)

new breed in da buildin'


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

pi4short said:


> It is time once again for Latin World (Bakersfield) Annual Picnic
> at Beach Park in Bakersfield, CA on May 5, 2013.
> All clubs and solo riders welcome.
> Free food and refreshments will be provided, bounce houses for the kids, and various awards.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

*Carnales Unidos Will Be There For Sure...

TTT Latin World*


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

​
_*CARNALES UNIDOS
*__EST. 1975
PAST, PRESENT, FUTURE
:drama:_
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-ca...unidos-cc.html​








  Edit Post  Reply  Reply With Quote   Blog this Post   

[HR][/HR]


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

T T M F T LATIN WORLD TILL I DIE


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

82fleet said:


> TTT


What's up cuñado, you guys gonna make it out this year?


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

To The Top one more time.


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hope to see Majestics, New Breed and Carnales Unidos out there at the park


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTMFT for Latin World


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

T T M F T


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

We're ready to do this shit


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

pi4short said:


> It is time once again for Latin World (Bakersfield) Annual Picnic
> at Beach Park in Bakersfield, CA on May 5, 2013.
> All clubs and solo riders welcome.
> Free food and refreshments will be provided, bounce houses for the kids, and various awards.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

pi4short said:


> It is time once again for Latin World (Bakersfield) Annual Picnic
> at Beach Park in Bakersfield, CA on May 5, 2013.
> All clubs and solo riders welcome.
> Free food and refreshments will be provided, bounce houses for the kids, and various awards.
> ...


TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## bigANDY87lux (Jul 1, 2009)

GOODTIMES BAKERSFIELD WILL BE THERE.......


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Ill try to make it


----------



## uce64 (Jan 5, 2009)

chrysler300 said:


> We're ready to do this shit


 WHAT UP LATIN WORLD. YOU KNOW USO COMING OUT TO SUPPORT.


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hope to see Majestics, Goodtimes, USO and Stylistics at Beach Park


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

[/


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)

wuz LWCC brothers LATIN WORLD PHOENIX WILL FINALLY MAKE OUT IT THIS YEAR.....

LATIN WORLD CC TILL THE CASKET DROPS


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

LATIN WORLD Familia will be there to celebrate the 16th anniversary of our brothers from Bakerfields.


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Morning Bump.... !!!!


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

We are ready to ROLL!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

TTT less then one month to go!


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Bump for Latin World .. Talked to Robert the other day and he said he's buying pan dulce and coffee for everybody in the morning .. Sounds good to me !!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

To The Top


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

aztec1 said:


> Bump for Latin World .. Talked to Robert the other day and he said he's buying pan dulce and coffee for everybody in the morning .. Sounds good to me !!


Lol


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

HEY ROBERT MAKE SURE YOU TAKE ENOUGH FOR EVERYONE DOGG. WE KNOW YOUR A BIG BALLER


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

To the top


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

pi4short said:


> It is time once again for Latin World (Bakersfield) Annual Picnic
> at Beach Park in Bakersfield, CA on May 5, 2013.
> All clubs and solo riders welcome.
> Free food and refreshments will be provided, bounce houses for the kids, and various awards.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

T T M F T


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

almost here few more weeks


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Gil's 1 stop oldies & more...will be in the house again selling all the hard to find underground oldies-rare funk-chicano rap-oldies-& all your t shirt needs-Old English brand-27 junkies-Lost Angelz shirts-Azteca flags-DVDs and much more...come check out the big homie


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Backyardboogiec.c (Sep 5, 2012)

Backyard boogie c.c will be there


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :thumbsup:


Hope to see you guys there


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Backyardboogiec.c said:


> Backyard boogie c.c will be there


Orale, cool


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Don't forget that all this is free. 200 lbs of deep pit, rice, beans, salsa and drinks and prizes. Hope to see everyone out there


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

chrysler300 said:


> Don't forget that all this is free. 200 lbs of deep pit, rice, beans, salsa and drinks and prizes. Hope to see everyone out there


:thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

Just dippin .c..c . Fresno ca .. Will be there..


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> Just dippin .c..c . Fresno ca .. Will be there..


Cool, see you there homie


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

It's going down 1week away.. Get those battery's charged and those rides cleaned up.. Plenty of food and drinks to go around.. See everyone here


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

T T T


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

One more week:thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

TTT 6 days till show time!


----------



## new breed (May 12, 2009)

a outta town birdie informed me young hogg and sedtv may be out here too TTT


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

5 days away.. Lets do this..!


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

T T M F T LATIN WORLD CAR CLUB


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_Its Going Down This Sunday...Gonna Be A Good One Just Like Last Year...

*Latin World TTT*_


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

4 days till showtime


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lowriders, food, beer = Firme


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

Vegas gt will b there


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

See you here GT Vegas chapter


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

pi4short said:


> See you here GT Vegas chapter


:thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

All riders welcome. Find me and we'll have a beer together


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

Is there anything going Down on sat out there


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

Ryderz will be there


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

Almost here make sure everyones batteries are charged up


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

crackers63 said:


> Is there anything going Down on sat out there


Not sure


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

HELLRAISER said:


> Ryderz will be there


Orale, cool. See you there


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:run:


----------



## new breed (May 12, 2009)

just got off da phone with big fish confirming he will be in the buildin' so make sure them rides are shined up TTT


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

new breed said:


> just got off da phone with big fish confirming he will be in the buildin' so make sure them rides are shined up TTT


Cool, thanks


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Its Going Down Tomorrow Homies... TTT LATIN WORLD

Happy Cinco De Mayo...


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

smoke this cutty said:


> Almost here make sure everyones batteries are charged up


Are your batterys charge?


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Only a few hours left


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

Had fun out there in.bakersfield good event a lot of nice rides


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks to everyone that made it out wish the wind would have let up so we could enjoy the day better but it is what it is... Hope everyone had a good time and had enought to eat and drink.. Hope to see you all for next years picnic


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you for everyone that came out... and mad respect for you homie Memo from Traffic in Riverside.. good loook8ng out for busting a mission dtiving your bigbody on 13's all the way here. Doing the big lowrider style. And thank you to everyone that came out this way and injoyed the day with us.. much love homies..


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

pi4short said:


> Thanks to everyone that made it out wish the wind would have let up so we could enjoy the day better but it is what it is... Hope everyone had a good time and had enought to eat and drink.. Hope to see you all for next years picnic


Thanks to the fellas from Latin World C.C. For their courtesy & hospitality TRAFFIC had a great time! Grub hit the spot. & them cold ones came along good! Till next event! See u guys TTT...


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Like my club brothers said, thanks to all of you for coming out and chopping it up with us.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

thanks for the lunch and drinks cool day and nice rides made it a good get together will check this out next year too:thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> Thanks to the fellas from Latin World C.C. For their courtesy & hospitality TRAFFIC had a great time! Grub hit the spot. & them cold ones came along good! Till next event! See u guys TTT...


Thanks for making it out homies


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> thanks for the lunch and drinks cool day and nice rides made it a good get together will check this out next year too:thumbsup:


Orale, thanks for coming big dawg


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

Thanks to you, Latin World, Bakersfield, for hosting a great event again this year. It was good to catch up with everyone else who represented today at the park. Glad we didn't all blow away in the wind. Time to wash the cars again: )


----------



## new breed (May 12, 2009)

we had a good time til next year!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

ray-13 said:


> Thank you for everyone that came out... and mad respect for you homie Memo from Traffic in Riverside.. good loook8ng out for busting a mission dtiving your bigbody on 13's all the way here. Doing the big lowrider style. And thank you to everyone that came out this way and injoyed the day with us.. much love homies..


No problem Ray, but I'm from Bloomington,rite next door to Riverside tho. It was a good Lil road trip, u homies threw a great event, thanks for takin care of us:thumbsup:


----------



## Patron Silver (Apr 21, 2012)

Post some Pictures


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

*Few Pics I took with Phone...Good Turn Out Latin World...Always a good time with good Jente...



































*


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

Nice pics bro.. I'm glad you guys had a good time and support our picnic regardless of the weather.. See you guys at the next event


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

1SEXY80 said:


> View attachment 642598
> 
> View attachment 642599
> 
> ...


Good pics Andrew , TTT!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Dammm sum bad ass pics homie.. good looking out.


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

*First time at this picnic. it was cool, met new people and the food was good. thanks Latin World will be going back next year!
Exclusive Styles C.C.*


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you Exelcutive Styles for coming out.. look fwd to next year.. or the time we go out your way.. lowriding is a way of life not just a faze... we live it and love it. Keeping lowriding alive.. much love to everyone that came out to support us...


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

I'll try and post up pics later


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

Fucken Birds!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

Now you know why that spot was available :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## 85 Buick Regal... (Mar 2, 2011)

Who has that badass Burgundy 84 regal BARAJA DE ORO with the gold engine and gold undies? its very nice i see a member from Latin world has it


----------

